# Hi, New Here and New to Goats, have a couple questions?



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

I just got 2 wethers, a pure pygmy and a ND/Pygmy cross. One is 11 weeks old, the other will be 11 weeks tomorrow. They both have their little horns, is it too late to take them off?

I read about the Jolly balls, have those already since I have dogs that do not use them, I can finally make use of the, if the goats will play with them lol. I was wondering what else we can give or make for them for toys.

Is their anything to do for them to make their transition easier. I know they miss their old barn and momma's and humans. We got home at dark and put them in a temporary shelter until this morning where we can set everything up for them in their yard. I felt so bad, they seemed so scared. One would start screaming when I left him, he just wanted to be comforted. The friendliest one at the breeders house was the most scared. He was shaking... 

I have been reading old posts, this site is wonderful.
Thanks in advance,
Lizzy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Lizzy. Congrats on your new goats :thumb: 

as to things for them to play with -- goats mostly like things to climb and jump on.

old picnic table
bench
tires
platforms
stumps
rocks 

you name it they will jump on it and have a blast! 

THey will be scare for a bit about their new home and the best thing you can do is give them lots of lovins and they will settle in


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, congrats and lets see some pictures hey. :wink: 

I think Stacey hit the dot on the nose with the play issue. :thumb: 

As for the other, I would give them a few days to settle and then just start sitting down and letting them come to you. Maybe have some treats or feed in hand so that helps. In time they will come around I promise you. As for the shaking, keep in mind that might not all be fear. I have a few kids doing that now and it is due to the COLD. Hope that helps, glad to see you here with us! :clap: :wave: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the world of goats!

After they have adjusted to their new home and they have bonded to you, it won't be long before they find their own playthings! Stacey listed some very good goat toys, just be sure to place them away from the fence so that the little guys can't use them as a ladder to get out :wink: 

Also, as they adjust to their new home, it would be best for you to spend time with them without your dogs around, goats are naturally wary of dogs and even if yours are gentle and sweet your new babies don't know that, give them a few days before they meet your other fur babies.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the goat spot. SO gald you joined us.

As for toys, they also LOVE spools. Most electric companies have them and will give them away. Just make sure you cover up the hole in the middle, other wise a foot can go right in there and break.

We would love to see you new babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome Lizzy....I am happy to see you here... :wave: 

Wow... everyone has already mentioned all the good stuff...LOL :greengrin: 

Anything new...they investigate....and have to touch or walk on..... with time... they will trust you ...relax and be very loving....treats work well....and if you can start petting / scratching them they will like it and eventually come to you..... Goats are wonderful....and love... to be loved  :greengrin:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, 
I took a bunch of photos today, so will be posting some later. We are in the process of their yard, so in time they will have a great set up. I like to spoil my animals. Cut plastic barrels to jump on, wooden set ups, spools, I will hook them up :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like... your goats have the best home ever.... :greengrin: .... they are getting spoiled... but it is sure easy to do...... Can't wait for the pics......... :thumbup:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Seems like everyone forgot the question about the horns. I think it is too late to disbud them, on my goats at least that gets done by 2 weeks old at the latest. Maybe someone else has done it this late and can tell you about it. There are other ways to do things to the horns, but I don't know anything about them. It is hard to get rid of them no matter how you do it.

Congratulations on your little friends. I have a pygmy wether and he is smart. He's the smartest goat on the place. And welcome to the Goat Spot.

Jan


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

Goats are fun to have around. One of the best toys we made was a square box 4 feet wide and tall. Used 2x4's to make. It is like a deck on top. It has 2 small open doors so the dwarf goats or regular size baby goats could go in to sleep or hide. We added a 2x12 board ramp with pegs???? so the goats can run up and down on. They love getting on top and sleeping. Only 2 large goats can sleep on it. We lug it to the new house when we moved........got to be over 10 years old now......best toy every. The other toy is a giant tire buried about a 3rd. Babies love to climb up on and jump. Enjoy the new goats.
Sue


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

lissablack: Yeah I forgot too lol. From everything I have read it is too late. The Vet I spoke to today said they can do it surgically... NO THANKS... expensive and most of all not safe and prob painful. I think the horns look cool, but I am scared of them as they get older. I am afraid they will punture me, I am very sensitive and last I need is to get punctured by a horn YIKES.... 

I know it's dumb, but these babies were bought on a spur of the moment kind of thing. My husband actually wanted fainting goats and I wanted a Mini-Horse and a pygmy goat cause the fainting goats were bigger. So we agreed to get 1 goat (pygmy or fainting) and 1 mini horse. Needless to say plans changed lol. My husband called this lady she was so nice to him on the phone, talked about her kids like they were bottle raised puppies she raised in her kitchen (they are all raised on the mothers) .... Hubby told me LETS GO LETS GO see them... I told him to LET ME RESEARCH, let me research the breed and other breeders and look around, he was adamant. Any dog or whatever I want his says YES, so I gave in and said ok, let's go... he's been dying for a goat... so... we did, drove 2 hours and bought them. Although Patches is not a Pygmy we like him the best right now, go figure... They are just pets so lets hope they are healthy and happy and the rest is secondary, I just hope they don't stab me with a horn :worried: 

SYBIL, do you have a pic of your box? My husband is very handy :thumbup: 

THANKS EVERYONE.... photos coming soon


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

All of my goats have horns, and I've never been stabbed. :greengrin: 

There's been a few times when I wasn't paying attention and got the side of a horn, but never hard enough to case any real hurt. I just keep an eye on them and be careful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always had horned goats and not once have I ever had an issue with them. DO NOT PLAY WITH THEIR HORNS AT ALL! It's cute when they push their heads against your hand as babies but they WILL expect this type of play as they get older and it can be a problem, treating them with respect now is the key to having respectable horned goaties as they age. Also, with respect to horned goaties, make sure their fencing is safe for them and the squares are not big enough for them to get their heads through it...stuck horns/heads are not a good thing at all, they panic and with dogs around it is even worse as they can be seriously injured.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine have horns to..... it is to late to dehorn at that age....unless you get a vet ..to perform the procedure..... 
most horn goats ...don't intend on hurting you ...with them...we have to remember... to watch what we are doing around them........ :wink: :hug:


----------



## kathyg (Jul 28, 2009)

*SYBIL, do you have a pic of your box? My husband is very handy :thumbup: *

Yes, I'd like a picture of it as well for when I get my 2 babies in the Spring. 
My husband is also very handy.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

OK here is a pic of the box. It took me forever to figure out how to resize so I could send it...........................I wish I was computer smart!
Sue


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats :stars: on the new babies! Do you plan to wether them? Oh wait, or are they girls? lol

Sybil-I like that box! We got something like that from where my mom works. They were free and just big wooden boxes with lids that came off. We took off the lids and flipped them over. The babies had a blast on top of them and we took out a couple of the wood pieces in a side of it and they could get in for naps. Best darn things!


----------

